
Adrian Wong, the Google Glass Engineer Who Defected to Facebook, Rejoined Google - github-cat
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/adrian-wong-back-at-google-from-facebook-2015-9
======
dpflan
It's interesting that he moved to FB and helped to recruit for Oculus Rift,
presumably helping to hire top notch engineers for an exciting engineering
project. This move back to Google probably indicates more promise in his
abilities to lead development on a viable version of Glass. However, I suspect
some of those engineers at FB he'd love to have on his Glass team, if in fact
that is going to be the project he works on. Best of luck to him!

